# The New EOS Inspector 2 App for MacOS, Get an Accurate Shutter Count for Canon Cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 23, 2018)

```
<em>Get shutter actuations count of your Canon EOS camera!</em></p>
<p>EOS Inspector displays a shutter actuations count of your Canon EOS camera, so you can easily check whether a newly purchased camera is really brand new, or how heavily used a secondhand item is. You can avoid a visit to a service center by doing the diagnostic yourself.</p>
<p><strong>FEATURES</strong></p>
<p><strong>Device Overview</strong>

Important details about your camera, such as serial number, battery charge level, possible shots and firmware version are presented as soon as you connect your camera via USB cable.</p>
<p><strong>Shutter Actuations Info</strong>

EOS Inspector displays a shutter actuations count along with a shutter’s rated lifespan (that varies from camera to camera) so you can easily see the percent of its wear. For modern EOS cameras Live View related actuations are also displayed.</p>
<p>For newer cameras you’ll get even more! Most EOS cameras released since 2015 (such as the 1D X Mark II, 5D Mark IV and 5DS) provide more details on shutter’s usage. You’ll get separate values for photos taken through the viewfinder, photos taken via the Live View and a number of Live View sessions. All these values are presented visually on the detalization bar.</p>
<p><!--more-->

<strong>Customisation of User Fields</strong>

Depending on a concrete model, Canon EOS cameras support up to three user-customizable fields that are used to populate metadata of your photos. EOS Inspector gives you a convenient way to change owner, author and copyright settings of your camera.</p>
<p><strong>ADDITIONAL FEATURES</strong></p>
<p><strong>One-click camera report sharing</strong>

Easily share a report that contains a summary information about your camera such as serial number and detailed shutter actuations info.</p>
<p><strong>65 cameras supported</strong>

EOS Inspector is tested and confirmed to be working with 65 Canon EOS cameras, including the recent ones like 1D X Mark II, 5D Mark IV and 5DS.</p>
<p><strong>One-time purchase</strong>

After a one-time purchase you get a full-featured app without any implied restrictions. There are also no in-app purchases and no limits on a number of shutter count readings.</p>
<p><strong>WHY USE EOS INSPECTOR?</strong>

Buying or selling a camera online?

Use EOS Inspector to determine whether or not the camera that is listed as new is really brand new or estimate/verify the value of a previously used item.</p>
<p><strong>Running a camera rental shop?</strong>

Use EOS Inspector to track different cameras usage to predict failures and estimate costs related to shutter mechanism replacement in future.</p>
<p><strong>SUPPORTED CAMERAS</strong>

EOS Inspector supports shutter information retrieval from the following Canon EOS cameras:</p>
<p>1D X, 1D X Mark II, 1D C, 5DS, 5DS R, 5D Mark II, 5D Mark III, 5D Mark IV, 6D, 6D Mark II, 7D, 7D Mark II, 40D, 50D, 60D, 60Da, 70D, 77D, 80D, 100D, 200D, 450D, 500D, 550D, 600D, 650D, 700D, 750D, 760D, 800D, 1000D, 1100D, 1200D, 1300D, 8000D, 9000D;</p>
<p>Rebel SL1, SL2, XS, XSi, T1i, T2i, T3, T3i, T4i, T5, T5i, T6, T6i, T6s, T7i;</p>
<p>Kiss X2, X3, X4, X5, X6i, X7, X7i, X8i, X9, X9i, F, X50, X70, X80;</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://geo.itunes.apple.com/us/app/eos-inspector/id835719094?mt=12&app=apps&at=1000lxZi">Check out EOS Inspector 2 at the Apple MacOS App Store $2.99</a></strong> (Reg $4.99)</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 23, 2018)

Please please PLEASE!!! Can a program (app) be made available for PCs too? (I don't have any Mac - and would really like this software for my PC).

Or is there a work around so that a Mac Program will run under Windows? (without needing to install lots of other 'operating system / platform within a platform' software) 

PJ 8)


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Jul 23, 2018)

pj1974 said:


> Please please PLEASE!!! Can a program (app) be made available for PCs too? (I don't have any Mac - and would really like this software for my PC).
> 
> Or is there a work around so that a Mac Program will run under Windows? (without needing to install lots of other 'operating system / platform within a platform' software)
> 
> PJ 8)



Having already bought Dire Studio shuttercount only to find out later that the Canon 5D mk4 is not supported on Windows, we do really need a decent, reliable shutter count product for PCs.
Incidentally Dire Studio refused to refund my money, even though this product cannot be used with my camera and despite the fact that the illustration on their home page shows the shutter count for a 5D mk4 with no warning that this camera is only supported on the Apple Mac version of their product. They defended their decision on the basis that Windows is not listed as a supported operating system in the Technical Specs. However the product installs successfully on a Windows PC and there are numerous questions from Windows PC users in their FAQs. It is very misleading so check very carefully before buying this product.


----------



## Yasko (Jul 23, 2018)

pj1974 said:


> Please please PLEASE!!! Can a program (app) be made available for PCs too? (I don't have any Mac - and would really like this software for my PC).
> 
> Or is there a work around so that a Mac Program will run under Windows? (without needing to install lots of other 'operating system / platform within a platform' software)
> 
> PJ 8)



Canon EOS DIGITAL Info worked for me (70D):
https://sourceforge.net/projects/canon-eos-digital-info/
-> See forum post here: https://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=18073.0
The project author commented there and supplied the above download link (via the Youtube video of which he posted the link).

A similary named Program (_Canon EOS Camera Info_ or something like that) was marked as malicious software by Windows after downloading the *zip. So be careful of what you open or what not, I was careful at first, too.
With this program however everything seemed to be fine. The fact that he posted on magiclantern also was a sign (to me) that he is generally interested in cameras and not fake.


----------



## konstantinpavlikhin (Jul 23, 2018)

pj1974 said:


> Please please PLEASE!!! Can a program (app) be made available for PCs too? (I don't have any Mac - and would really like this software for my PC).



Hi! Konstantin, the developer of EOS Inspector here.

Thank you for your interest in my little app! Unfortunately, for now I have no plans on making a Windows version of EOS Inspector. I am a long time Mac developer, but I don't have any Windows platform experience. And you know what, a native Mac app alone takes an enormous amount of time to be done properly .


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 24, 2018)

*@ Ian_of_glos*
Thanks for replying and the heads up about that alternative software. Such a shame to hear that Dire Studio didn't work on your 5DIV - and that they were unprepared to give a refund due to not working on a PC. Sounds like poor service. :

*@ Yasko*
I have been using EOS info for some time (and appreciate you warning that yes, there were some questions about it being malicious software). Thankfully I checked it out well, and in my research it has not presented any issues for users. I have been able to get shutter counts for 70D and older DSLRs, but not for my 80D, etc. That's why I want an updated software that provides shutter count and other information on later bodies too. 

*@ Konstantin*
Wow! I am also very grateful for your response, as developor of the EOS Inspector software. I can appreciate that yes, developing a program for Windows is quite different to MAC. (I have only done a little bit of programming dabbling many years ago). 

Thank you for your service (to the Mac users who will find your software valuable). Maybe I need to buy and install your software on a friend's Mac and so I can obtain info from his computer!! :


----------



## Kiton (Jul 24, 2018)

When I sold my 5d mk 3, it 440,000 exposures.
It was still functioning perfectly.
The guy who bought has been using it for over a year just fine, the cost to change the shutter, 160.00
I promised him "if it goes in the first year you have the camera I will split the cost with you".

When I ditched my 1d mk 3 it had close to one million actuations and was still chugging away fine.
It is great info to have (I have the app too), but don't walk away from a camera over the shutter count if the deal is right.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 24, 2018)

Will it work on a 5D3 and M5 on Windows?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 24, 2018)

Bennymiata said:


> Will it work on a 5D3 and M5 on Windows?





konstantinpavlikhin said:


> pj1974 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any Mac - and would really like this software for my PC.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Jul 24, 2018)

But how come? I thought that Canon modified the API in order to prevent shutter counts from being retrieved by an app. How is it possible? Is that some kind of a hack?


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Jul 24, 2018)

Also, too bad... but it seems the discount price is only on US MacApp store. I can't see any discount in Europe.


----------



## konstantinpavlikhin (Jul 24, 2018)

pj1974 said:


> Such a shame to hear that Dire Studio didn't work on your 5DIV - and that they were unprepared to give a refund due to not working on a PC. Sounds like poor service. :



Actually the guy behind DIRE Studio is much more bad than this! He was so mad at me when I released EOS Inspector 2 that he tried to destroy the competition by accusing me of stealing his intellectual property! He lied to Apple and asked them to pull my app from the store and terminate my developer account. We had a conversation with Apple legal department about this case and they saw no point in Laszlo Pusztai accusations. He simply hates EOS Inspector because the app provides better functionality for a more fair pricing model.


----------



## konstantinpavlikhin (Jul 24, 2018)

yoms said:


> But how come? I thought that Canon modified the API in order to prevent shutter counts from being retrieved by an app. How is it possible? Is that some kind of a hack?



Canon did indeed remove the ability to read shutter counts via the simple PTP command from most cameras that were released since 2015. That's why all these numerous shutter count apps no longer work. EOS Inspector works more in a way the factory software does. It's not a hack, but it took me five long months of trial and error to figure out how to get this information from the newer EOS models. Every camera has a slightly different way of reading the shutter count, that's why it was so labor-intensive.



yoms said:


> Also, too bad... but it seems the discount price is only on US MacApp store. I can't see any discount in Europe.



Where are you from? If you see a price in Euro it should cost 3,99 € instead of a regular 5,99 €. Sorry, this is how Mac App Store works — I don't set up an exact price, instead they give me so called 'price tiers' to choose from. The final price varies depending on the local currency.


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Jul 24, 2018)

konstantinpavlikhin said:


> Where are you from? If you see a price in Euro it should cost 3,99 € instead of a regular 5,99 €. Sorry, this is how Mac App Store works — I don't set up an exact price, instead they give me so called 'price tiers' to choose from. The final price varies depending on the local currency.



OK, fair answer then. Well, when I saw $2,99 I expected the price to be either 2,99€ or less given the fact that € is stronger than USD. But in that case, it translates into an even higher price. Well, Apple...


----------



## fullstop (Jul 24, 2018)

Mac only - not interested.


----------



## styoda (Jul 24, 2018)

Has anyone tried this, runs on Windows as well ?

http://eosmsg.org/


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 26, 2018)

konstantinpavlikhin said:


> pj1974 said:
> 
> 
> > Such a shame to hear that Dire Studio didn't work on your 5DIV - and that they were unprepared to give a refund due to not working on a PC. Sounds like poor service. :
> ...



Wow... that's some insightful information, Konstantin. 
Sounds like they were / are quite desparate to remove competition, indeed.

I am glad that you could prove that you have not stolen their intellectual property, which makes your software available for the market (which is a positive / good thing!)

I do hope there would come a way for your software to be made available / programmed for PC (perhaps you could arrange for someone else with both Mac and PC programming experience - to help in this process). Sending you the very best of wishes... and again thanks for the software (for the Mac users / Canon owners).

Paul 8)


----------



## fullstop (Jul 26, 2018)

while i don't mind smart software developers making a business out of it (especially when price/performance sound as reasonable as for eos inspector), i do not understand why Canon decided to hide such basic and in-camera readily available information like "shutter count" from their customers and camera users. to me it is inacceptable. similar as if some car maker would refuse to display odometer/mileage counter reading from car owners/users. 

we should not be forced having to buy third-party reverse-engineered software just to find out such basic data pertaining to our own property. information like "# of shutter actuations, #of video recordings, total hrs. of video recording" should simply be accessible in camera menu system in "info" tab, along with things like "firmware version" and "production date of camera". out of the way of regular operation but always available to those interested. really customer-unfriendly corporate behaviour on Canon's part. 

how do other makers handle this matter? are Nikon, Sony, Fuji, Olympus, Ricoh/Pentax, Leica as secretive about shutter count and similar, basic usage data as Canon is?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi Fullstop. 
I asked at a show about getting a shutter count on my 1DsIII and was told that Canon do not like to do that as it causes people to worry if they are near the projected life as this is somewhat conservative. ??? 
I do not know where he got his info so it was taken with a pinch of salt! ;D ;D
I have been able to get shutter counts for my lesser cameras from Reikan FoCal (I think ???) and DSLR Controller, both of which are purchased primarily for other things and provide shutter a count as a bonus. 

Cheers, Graham. 



fullstop said:


> while i don't mind smart software developers making a business out of it (especially when price/performance sound as reasonable as for eos inspector), i do not understand why Canon decided to hide such basic and in-camera readily available information like "shutter count" from their customers and camera users. to me it is inacceptable. similar as if some car maker would refuse to display odometer/mileage counter reading from car owners/users.
> 
> we should not be forced having to buy third-party reverse-engineered software just to find out such basic data pertaining to our own property. information like "# of shutter actuations, #of video recordings, total hrs. of video recording" should simply be accessible in camera menu system in "info" tab, along with things like "firmware version" and "production date of camera". out of the way of regular operation but always available to those interested. really customer-unfriendly corporate behaviour on Canon's part.
> 
> how do other makers handle this matter? are Nikon, Sony, Fuji, Olympus, Ricoh/Pentax, Leica as secretive about shutter count and similar, basic usage data as Canon is?


----------



## fullstop (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi Graham. 

I would like Canon and all other consumer camera makers [including cameras like Canon 1D series, but something like an Arri Alexa] to be forced by consumer protection legislation for entire EU to 
1. give a firm warranty for a specific # of shutter actuations for each of their camera models
2. provide full detail on all data that is available within the camera, ofc including shutter actuations, hrs. of video recorded, hrs. sensor exposed to photons etc. 


Current state really is like a car without odometer/mileage meter. Totally inacceptable.


----------

